# Mash one day, boil the next?



## jbaker9 (1/6/14)

Hi Fellow Brewers,

I am getting into AG brewing. Very excited about it, but I'm always short on time.

I was wondering whether there would be any issues if I do my mash one day, store it in a sanitised fermenter then the next day doing the boil and putting it into the fermenter? Would this in any way compromise the quality of my brew? I figure that it can be done - my local store sells a wort kit, which I guess is the same deal, except maybe already boiled.

Regards
James


----------



## mr_wibble (2/6/14)

There should be no problem with this, but the temperature needs to be kept in mashing-range (63-69C). 

All those sugars (etc.) in your mash are ideal for growing stuff you don't want in there, like Lactobacillus. 
Yes you will eventually boil the wort and kill these, but it may have soured somewhat in the meantime.

Maybe if you had a super-insulated esky-tun?

This is a good idea though ... I could kick my mash off late Friday night, then finish first thing Saturday morning.


----------



## lael (2/6/14)

Depending on what you have for gear, if you aren't already set up - I know Florian used to mash in on his braumeiater and set it to delay the mashing schedule over night. Wake up, sparge, boil. Be done early in the morning. Same could be done during the day, come home, sparge, boil. 

The new ardbir code for matho's controller has a delay function built in.


----------



## manticle (2/6/14)

You run a risk. It can work (I've done it, so have others) but there is a definite risk and I'd only personally do it in exceptional circumstances rather than as the norm. However if I had to, I would raise the temp to 78 for mash out, then cube.


----------



## manticle (2/6/14)

BTW- wort kit will definitely have been boiled - look up no chill brewing.


----------



## Cervantes (2/6/14)

I do an overnight mash in the Braumeister. Mash runs as normal, but just sits at mash out temperature over night and then boil in the morning.

I actually pick up a couple of extra points of mash efficiency this way.


----------



## brewbienewbie (2/6/14)

Yup if you google "overnight mashing" there's quite a few people who seem to think it's a good idea. Never tried it myself tho.


----------



## sponge (2/6/14)

Cervantes said:


> I do an overnight mash in the Braumeister. Mash runs as normal, but just sits at mash out temperature over night and then boil in the morning.
> 
> I actually pick up a couple of extra points of mash efficiency this way.


I was under the impression that holding at mash out temps for extended periods of time leads to extracting tannins?


----------



## Bribie G (2/6/14)

First I've heard of that. I have occasionally mashed overnight - Dave Line the AG guru in the UK in the 1970s often used to write, in his recipes, Mash 90 minutes or overnight.


----------



## sponge (2/6/14)

I'm more than happy to be proven wrong with that one, I've just always had a feeling that it wasn't good practice to leave a mash at mash out temps for longer than say 30min?

I might try doing some research for where I may have heard that as I don't remember having read it recently.


----------



## mr_wibble (2/6/14)

sponge said:


> I was under the impression that holding at mash out temps for extended periods of time leads to extracting tannins?


I'm not sure, but I think I read that this only happens with a higher pH.
(must have been in "Brewing Better Beer". Only thing I've had time to read lately).


----------



## eamonnfoley (2/6/14)

Find better, more acceptable ways to save time if you can IMO. BIAB, no chill, Braumeister, etc....


----------



## sponge (2/6/14)

This question will be some-what off topic with a high-chance of stupidity, but for those of us with recirculating systems (HERMS/RIMS/BM/etc) is there a possibility of doing a really long (8-10hrs) step-mash overnight/during the day and wake up/return from work to find a completed mash? Say half hour each at 45, 50, 55, then slowly ramp between 60-70 over a few hours, then a couple of half hour rests at 72 and 76?

This is me just thinking out loud, which will explain any stupidity in the above question.. I have had my programmable timer fail on me before which has lead to not having enough time to brew so was thinking of other possibilities.


----------



## GuyQLD (2/6/14)

Not a good idea Sponge, enzymes act as a combination of time and temp, but it's not a linear equation. Even at their optimal temp things denature over time, the schedule you posted above would produce a very fermentable wort with little ability to retain head, the later rests would be adding almost nothing at all to the composition of the wort. 

If you really want to do something like this I would keep it simple and do a single rest at 65-67 then raise it to 72 and hold it there until you wake up.

I mean, you could do a five step mash if you wanted, but you're going to need to lock the profile at some point and i cant imagine a temp below about 75 where you can do that.


----------



## sponge (2/6/14)

I assumed I should've kept that brain fart silent.. Cheers for the clarification though.

I think I may try an extended mash out soon though. I'm still not too sure where I got the idea about extended mash outs extracting tannins as I haven't found anything to back my claim up.

Anyways, back on topic we go!


----------



## MetalRooster (2/6/14)

Cervantes said:


> I do an overnight mash in the Braumeister. Mash runs as normal, but just sits at mash out temperature over night and then boil in the morning.
> 
> I actually pick up a couple of extra points of mash efficiency this way.


Doesn't it beep at you all night long?


----------



## lael (2/6/14)

Yep, was going to say the same. There are limited sugars. If they get get cut short by beta analyse they aren't available for alpha to make longer. 

The Brau has an advantage as it runs through the program and then keeps it at mash out temp until you confirm you've removed the malt pipe.


----------



## SJW (2/6/14)

With my Braumeister I kick things off at about 11pm, just before I go to bed, with the max 245min for the first step time at a temp of 10 deg C. Then do 15min @ 54, 30min @ 62, 60min @ 72 and 30min @ 76. This takes it through to morning when the Mrs or one of the kids will press the pause button until I wake from my slumber to do the sparge and boil. I get real good efficiency this way also, and I am all done by about 10:30am.


----------



## lael (2/6/14)

If the machine finishes the mash schedule and you don't hit the button, does it just sit at mash out temp? Any problems with that?


----------



## DUANNE (2/6/14)

I have mashed overnight a few times with no infection/off flavours or over attenuation. The best bet though is if you have time to sparge and bring the wort to a boil before covering for the night if you want to do the boil the next day.


----------



## mfeighan (6/6/14)

I have done the equivalent of an overnight mash with no problems. Mashed in the morning went to work left it at mash out 75° came home and sparged / boil. I also had to bail once mid brew. Was close to the boil. Turned everything off and put a lid on the kettle, no issues there when I resumed hrs later


Edit: I would also add that you will burn through more gas etc as either you are holding the it at temp or are starting with cold stuff again


----------



## scon (6/6/14)

I made a Berliner Weiss the other day where I mashed for about 3 days total.


----------

